# Ghostly Darkness



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

Not long after getting the X-T20 last year I took this shot of the Brighton Bandstand lens was the XC 16-50mm, I wanted an OTT edit and was quite chuffed with it, done in Topaz.





Ghostly Darkness by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 21, 2018)

Great detail in this mono.........


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Great detail in this mono.........



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Orion_PKFD (Apr 22, 2018)

Nicely done


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you both.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 23, 2018)

Sharpness is very defined in this. Did you layer this?


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sharpness is very defined in this. Did you layer this?



Thank you, I did it in Topaz using one of the effects called, Dramatic I think it was called.



smoke665 said:


> Nicely done!



Thank you too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sharpness is very defined in this. Did you layer this?



One of the things I love about Fuji glass, the micro contrast. If a lens doesn't have good micro contrast, it would be hard to get it to look this way. That's one of the magical qualities of their glass.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 26, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2018)

Thats really nice love the tones and detail.


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2018)

I can appreciate the sharpness of the details you're getting from this lens.   The processing is wayyy over the top for me, however - just not my cuppa.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 28, 2018)

terri said:


> I can appreciate the sharpness of the details you're getting from this lens.   The processing is wayyy over the top for me, however - just not my cuppa.



Thank you terri, and for being truthful as to me that is how we can learn.  On a good note, it was only a one off so never again.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Thats really nice love the tones and detail.



Thank you David.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 28, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Very Nice!



Thank you.


----------

